# Chilean Speedcubers



## MadaraMangekyou (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, this is Claudio Andrade , from Santiago, Chile, here in my country, slowly , the speedcubing is growing, so, I'm looking for any other Chilean Speedcubers....


----------

